# Recommend a wet-look wax to go over Collinite 845...



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a nice glossy wax to go over some Colly 845 (I'm presuming I can add a wax on top without a problem?).

I've been looking at the 'Authentic Premium' wax from Soft99. It's meant to be the 'glossiest' of their waxes, but I'm open to suggestions from all you pros here :thumb:

Oh, and the car is a new dark metallic grey Leon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

what budget you got to play with Naith? i'm sure you've seen the O.C.D nebula reviews of late on here and with 20% off at the minute you'll be able to pick a jar up with postage circa £30 :thumb:


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> what budget you got to play with Naith? i'm sure you've seen the O.C.D nebula reviews of late on here and with 20% off at the minute you'll be able to pick a jar up with postage circa £30 :thumb:


I don't mind paying up to around the £30 mark. So you reckon Nebula is the best choice for that kind of money? And it will sit happily on top of the Colly?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

should have no problems at all, although if you're unsure just drop Mat a pm he'll be able to confirm it's ok though


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Naith said:


> I don't mind paying up to around the £30 mark. So you reckon Nebula is the best choice for that kind of money? And it will sit happily on top of the Colly?


Like I said it will be fine on top of colly:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> Like I said it will be fine on top of colly:thumb:


He's called the 'Professor' for a reason....lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax gets my vote...easy to use and gives that "wet boiled sweet" look


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK glamour is a nice wax for the look your after (it's on sale at the moment) but it's a bit more expensive


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

OCD Nebula all the way. This is it freshly applied to my motor, best wet look I've ever achieved:


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Under £30 Nebula,


----------



## jasoncrow70 (Jan 2, 2017)

I haven't got much experience with many different waxes but couldn't be more pleased with 'Nebula' for the wet look !



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Very happy with nebula, but pinnacle souveran takes alot of beating along with midnight sun, had a black metallic vw and pinnacle was the one to beat.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I didnt know wax over wax was even a thing! Can you do the same with collonite 476s?

Please say no, I spent too much already...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

JR1982 said:


> ODK glamour is a nice wax for the look your after (it's on sale at the moment) but it's a bit more expensive


That is a very good suggestion, it is on sale and 100ml is £22.50. I can see this thread going only one way just now but this wax really is very good, if a wax ever stood out over time, this is one. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is soft99 metallic & pearl wax on my car, really lovely finish and very slick


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

chongo said:


> This is soft99 metallic & pearl wax on my car, really lovely finish and very slick


Looks nice, can I ask this, durabilty aside, are you saying this shines better than Nebula since you are showing it here. Which would you choose over the other on your car?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Looks nice, can I ask this, durabilty aside, are you saying this shines better than Nebula since you are showing it here. Which would you choose over the other on your car?


Tough one to call because they both left the paint very glossy, but this wax made the flake really stand out where as Nebula gave it a deeper finish but also left it glossy, but this wax wins on application and removal and really made the paint super slick:thumb: This wins:thumb: sorry OCD


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

shine247 said:


> That is a very good suggestion, it is on sale and 100ml is £22.50. I can see this thread going only one way just now but this wax really is very good, if a wax ever stood out over time, this is one. :thumb:


I've just brought a big pot for the summer :thumb:


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

chongo said:


> This is soft99 metallic & pearl wax on my car, really lovely finish and very slick


That's almost identical to the colour of mine, @chongo. Interesting. Certainly looks lovely and glassy to me.

However, according to one review, Kiwami gives the best gloss? Does anyone know if that's correct?

I also have to find out how easy it is to get the wax to me here in Spain...


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

Also @chongo, did you buy the 'dark' or 'light' version?


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Nipponshine who are an official soft99 stockist have stated that water block extra gloss in all variants has now been discontinued  i was trying to get my hands on the dark&metallic version!


----------

